# New puppy



## sixbirches (Dec 5, 2018)

We got our 8 week old, male V puppy on Sunday. What a cutie! But aren't they all! We are familiar with these great dogs since we had a huge part in raising our son's Vizsla, who is now six years old. Getting a puppy is a big time commitment! We are retired, so don't know how you do it if you work! 
Crate training is a challenge for us. He cries and cries once our play time, treats, etc... from the crate are finished. Any ideas or things that could help? We've put the crate in our bedroom initially and plan to start tonight. I let him sleep with me on our couch last night since he is adjusting to alot of stuff, but I definitely don't want this to continue. 
House training is going well. Only a few accidents, but we take him out very frequently. 
Any experienced advice is welcomed. Thanks!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Consistency and predictability and routine here are key. So, establish a routine, preferably based on his rhythm, so potty, play, eat, potty, play, crate for nap. Repeat. If the crate is an established, predictable part of his routine, he will adjust to it sooner. 

If you do not wnat him napping on the couch with you, it's best to not establish that (which is generally goo advice with anything). Everyone has different boundaries based on what's comfortable for them, but recall they are pack animals (and Vizslas!) so their natural instinct is to be as close as possible.


----------



## Wasatch Vizsla (Jan 19, 2019)

How's your little guy settling in? I'd love to keep track of his progress. We have a similar age female Vizsla puppy. We brought ours home a bit early, 6 wreks but, it's all worked out.


----------



## sixbirches (Dec 5, 2018)

Max had his first vet appointment and it went well. He is a bit "off" tonight - probably reactions to getting 2 shots. Our biggest challenge now is house training. He does extremely well but for no apparent reason, he will have an accident. They have only happened during the day. We are being consistent, but sometimes he isn't interested in a treat. We are just chalking it up to being young. He is sleeping about 3.5 hours at night in his crate with no accidents. Any ideas or suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Moby_1851 (Dec 11, 2018)

Mine is 8 mos. Griffin’s nickname is “Screech McLegs”. Screech for her vocalization in the crate or whenever she wasn’t getting what she wanted. Loudest thing I ever heard. More of an intolerance for frustration. I will say I never let her out of the crate while she was screeching...never gave into her when she whined. It took a while but over several months it got much, much, better. Discipline, consistency, and never give into the temper tantrums and with some age - months, not years - yours will get better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2019)

So we have a new Vizsla puppy at our house too, 9 weeks old. We bought a snuggle pup for him. Just a little stuffed animal dog that has a heartbeat sound to it, almost like a ticking clock. We save it and only give it to him at night time and only when he’s calmed down and ready to sleep, otherwise he will chew on it. It’s worked wonders, after only a few nights! It’s made by smartpetlove company and you can find it on amazon or chewy.com. I was pretty skeptical that it would work, but it really is so great!


----------



## Wasatch Vizsla (Jan 19, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> So we have a new Vizsla puppy at our house too, 9 weeks old. We bought a snuggle pup for him. Just a little stuffed animal dog that has a heartbeat sound to it, almost like a ticking clock. We save it and only give it to him at night time and only when he’s calmed down and ready to sleep, otherwise he will chew on it. It’s worked wonders, after only a few nights! It’s made by smartpetlove company and you can find it on amazon or chewy.com. I was pretty skeptical that it would work, but it really is so great!


We got one of those too! It's amazing! We got our puppy at 6 week and it really helped her settle in at night. She was sleeping 5-6 hours at night by 7 weeks. We also just give it at night only. Our pup has never shown any urge to chew or destroy it. Even though she's 9 weeks now we still use the heat packs. But we've moved from the Snuggle brand to a normal hand warmer. I'll never bring home another puppy without one of these Snuggle pups.


----------

